# Remembering 9/11........



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

I was at work when it happened. A friend came in the stock room and told
me about it and I immediately turned the radio on and listened to it all day.
My boss came in there several times and listened to it. It wasn't till I went
home and seen it on tv that it fully hit me what had happened.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I was on a plane when it happened.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

we were getting ready to go school when it happened. 

never forget.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

I can't believe its been 9 years already. it doesn't seem like it.

I was in the morning chapel service at the womens shelter i was staying at


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

taken on 9/11/2010 around 8:30 pm
We Wont Forget


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

never forget.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

sadness and sorrow felt by all



I was painting my bosses house when it happened


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Most tragic day of my life to see the horrors on that day. God bless the victims and their family's.


----------

